# Mum has Alzheimers, pretty girl for forever home



## no angel (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi everyone. This is my first post.

I have a tiny, jealous Devon Rex who is being chased around the house.

Mum's cat (Bonnie) waits on the stairs for Crunchie (for it is he) to pass by, and then chases him, knives out.

He is now scared to go anywhere and I have to carry him from the living room to the kitchen to eat. He is no spring chicken, and needs some calm in his dotage.

The reason I have a Devon is because I am allergic to cat fur. I can just about tolerate his fur, but bonnie looks like one of those Turkish swimming cats, with very thick fur that brings on the allergy a treat. Mum is now in a residential home and thankfully for her, can't remember Bonnie.

Poor old Bonnie led a very up and down life before Mum went into the home, in fact she is still fond of digestive biscuits. I think it was either feast or famine for her. I remember going round there to find dishes all over the house, and a frozen Wiltshire Farm Foods dinner in a foil tray on the floor.

Bonnie would nip out for 5 minutes and suddenly Mum would think she had been gone for days and would rush out in her nightie with a torch. Poor old Bonnie didn't know why she was being told off.

The result is, sadly, I must find another home for her. She is very pretty, and I have been teaching her to have 3 meals a day, all James Wellbeloved is always available. She is about 9 years old and in very good health. As far as I know she has all her jabs, but I have her papers here somewhere, and if they are out of date I will have her up to date. She is neutered.

Her personality... She loves to play and is very affectionate, but she needs to be the one that does the approach. I hate to see her unsettled again, but my boy was here first.

pic below


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Where are you and Bonnie based? Hope you find a wonderful new home for her soon, and very sorry to head about your mum. My nan had Alzheimer's.


----------



## no angel (Feb 25, 2013)

It's a nightmare, Mum is in North Lincs and I have Bonnie in Colchester, Essex. Hoping to get Mum down here too, but the wheels grind slowly,


----------



## Jazzy Belle (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your situation. I hope you manage to find a lovely home for Bonnie


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your situation, I hope you find a home for Bonnie. My mum too has Alzheimers, even just last night speaking to her on the phone it was awful, she has paranoia so thinks people are stealing from her. The disease is actually hardest on the family members, at least as you say your Mum doesn't remember Bonnie now so won't be missing her.
I hope you manage it that she's near you soon.
Pete


----------



## no angel (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Pete

Take heed of what she says though. For a log time I dismissed my Mum's complaints of being stolen from, and every time things went missing I blamed her memory or her rampant paranoia. It turns out someone who had a key from when Dad was alive, was going in and systematically squeezing her dry. Over time, and in dribs and drabs (so as not to cause suspicion) things and cash went missing. 

I kept dismissing what she was saying about someone coming in the house at night. All the cash, thousands that she had (I know she shouldn't but old habits ....) all gone. 

Still disbelieving, but in an effort to make her feel safe I had the locks changed and tada! everything stopped going missing. Mum didn't hear any more strange noises. However, a few weeks later, someone stole her bank card and was taking out £300 a day from her account. They had only been doing it for a week when I visited her and checked her statement. If I hadn't gone to see her, god knows, they would have had the lot.

Even then when she complained of noises frightening her coming from the wardrobe, I treated it in a light-hearted way. But when I checked, starlings were building a nest in an air outlet in the wall there, and making a terrible scary racket.

Horribly, I know and the police know who (two separate people) was doing it, but don't have enough proof to take it to the CP. Now I sound paranoid.

There's more. When she was in hospital after a heart attack, someone stole her rings, including her wedding ring and eternity that my Dad bought her, and the new purse that I had brought in for her with £20 in it for sundries. They callously put a brass and green glass ring on her finger so she couldn't feel they were gone.

I am her only family and a three and a half hour drive away. I hate ringing her as I am frightened about who will be speaking to me and whether I will be angelic daughter, or evil bitch daughter that day :devil: and I shamefacedly confess that although I am in touch with the home, I haven't spoken directly to her for a month.

Sorry, I went on a bit then, didn't I? Nobody else to share all that with, but you can always rely on cat people to listen.

Back to Bonnie though. I feel so sad for her, because I would love to give her loads of fuss, but I can't because the allergy is too bad, so the best she gets is a natter and a quick tickle under the chin. I ask my teenage son to fuss her, but what can I say, Kevin duh. He does love animals, but seriously underestimates the amount of attention that they need. So I hope she finds someone sooner rather than later.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your troubles. Try and post a pic of Bonnie if you can. Paws crossed she finds a home soon.


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi No Angel,
I'm v sorry to hear how bad you & your Mum's situation is and that she was being stolen from & don't apologise it's good to get things off your chest. Not least that you & the polce know who it is, but can't prove it. As for my Mum though the locks have been changed about 6 times now & we've even installed cameras in her flat & there's nothing there. She also says that someone gets in her car & last time left it in reverse. This week alone as well she's rung me every day & not remembered that we'd even spoken the day before, which I know is quite symptomatic of the illness.
We know that if she were to take the medicines this paranoia would at least abate and so she wouldn't feel the way she does, but we can't be sure she is taking them. I like you live a long way away, I'm in London & she's in Manchester.
It's a shame you can't give Bonnie the affection you'd like to, so I'd go for bribery for your son to do it 
I hope she gets a forever home soon.
Pete


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

petergettins said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation, I hope you find a home for Bonnie. My mum too has Alzheimers, even just last night speaking to her on the phone it was awful, she has paranoia so thinks people are stealing from her. The disease is actually hardest on the family members, at least as you say your Mum doesn't remember Bonnie now so won't be missing her.
> I hope you manage it that she's near you soon.
> Pete


My mother couldn't remember what she had for breakfast, but could remember who she sat next to at school and that the girl's birthday was Xmas Eve. And yes, she thought my niece was taking large sums of money from her.


----------



## no angel (Feb 25, 2013)

It is strange, but Mum's recall of old memories have either gone or been rplaced by fantasy, although she did have a bit of a habit of rewriting history before she was ill


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

no angel said:


> It is strange, but Mum's recall of old memories have either gone or been rplaced by fantasy, although she did have a bit of a habit of rewriting history before she was ill


Apparently there were twin sisters in my mother's class named Beatrice and Lavinia; my mother thought it hilarious that they were nicknamed Beetroot and Vinegar.


----------



## no angel (Feb 25, 2013)

egyptianreggae said:


> Where are you and Bonnie based? Hope you find a wonderful new home for her soon, and very sorry to head about your mum. My nan had Alzheimer's.


We are in Colchester, Essex


----------

